# canada bans hunters to enter canada with laptop and video equipment



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

i was looking on the internent site bowhunting.net and it said that you can bring cameras or a laptop into canada if you are a writer cause you are working in canada and that you need a work visa.have you ever hear about that. so if i try to record my hunt, that is wrong.this happend in ontario canada
check it out i want some info on this i was planning a trip next year


----------

